# What mix do you guys use?



## ricky32 (Jan 26, 2011)

What mix do you currently use that works for your hedgie?

I was looking into these:

Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck
Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato Recipe Cat Food
Wellness Healthy Weight
Wellness Indoor Health Adult cat food
Harmony Farms Chicken and Brown Rice

not sure yet what to mix with what

but was wondering what you guys use and what works for you to help me get a better idea of whats a good combo.

thanks


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

My mix is:

Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken (Lamb)

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul - Senior Formula

and 

Natural Balance - Original Ultra


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's mix is Solid Gold Katz'n'Flocken, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Lite, Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, and Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Indoor Feline.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Natural Balance Reduced Calorie 
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul
Fromm (senior formula)
Acana Grasslands


----------



## ricky32 (Jan 26, 2011)

whats with all the chicken soup O_O
lol


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

None of my boys like the solid gold. I have at least half of bag if anyone would like it. 

Right now they are eating blue buffalo senior formula and castor & pollux ultramix indoor feline.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ricky32 said:


> whats with all the chicken soup O_O
> lol


it's a decent food by my standards and likability was a major factor for me. my hogs immediately liked it. i've tried Blue Buffalo and Castor & Pollux, but the boys weren't thrilled.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

My mix was:

Harmony Farms Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe
Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck
Wellness Healthy Weight

Right now I'm in the process of weaning my girls off the Wellness and introducing Solid Gold Katz-n-Floken.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Up until tonight, I had Norman on Eagle Pack Kitten as his only food since that's what he was raised on at the breeder's. He seemed to love the few pieces of Chicken Soup for Adults that I gave him as a test, so I'm starting to mix that in to give him some variety.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Harmony Farms Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe


is it well-liked?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's Mustard's favorite, she loves it. Pete doesn't eat it in her mix because it's 18% fat but sometimes she gets a couple as a treat and likes it too.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf eats

Holistic Select Chicken
Eagle Pack Adult Cat
Royal Canin Mature Fit 28
Sunseed HH Food
NOW! Senior & Weight Management

and also gets but refuses to eat :roll: 
Green Pea & Duck
CSFCS

Royal Canin is by far his fave. Holistic & Eagle Pack are almost identical, so I will hopefully being fazing out one of these (tho' they look exactly the same so...might be impossible :lol: ) and replacing it with another...hopefully not chicken! Everything is chicken, chicken, chicken with that guy. Except, of course, he won't eat chicken. :roll:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Holden gets

Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light (he LOVES this)
Performatrin Ultra Slim Care Formula
Blue Buffalo Longevity

The CSFCLS is always gone, and there are usually a few left of the other two kinds.


----------

